# Ruff & Ready, Rustic Shooter



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

A real quickie here, took it out of the trunk, cut it down to size, scraped off some bark, smoothed with the back of the knife, hit it a couple of times with the file, three coats of varnish, drilled two holes, put on a set of tubes and eureka!!! it shoots.







Sorry for the crappy cell pic it actually looks pretty good!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Well that went over like a lead balloon







so to add insult to injury here's it's slightly smaller brother, not trying for anything fancy just doing a little self prescribed therapy....


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

... OK... I'll be the one to say it... daaamn duuude, those's butt ugly ! They show-nuff better be great shooters...







...







!!!
At least I don't feel alone any more being the only one posting some ooogly shooters...eeeeh haaaw !


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Well thank you Smitty








, as they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and yeah they shoot pretty good, instead of ugly I prefer to think of them as rustic.. or perhaps simplistic, minimalistic, abstract????


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey man you know I like em all ! I just got a kick out of your lead balloon comment. I just had to give ya a poke in the ribs.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah Yeah, you'ld better watch out I might just make one for you!!!!! I still have one or two ugly sticks in my trunk...


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Them things is darn near as ugly as I am...I likes 'em!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, it DOES look like it will kill small furries. And it does look like it can -- and has -- takes a beating . I'd name it "Old Tom Cat"


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I'd name it "Old Tom Cat"


Bill, where _do_ you get your incredible GIFs?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok here is the third and final installment of what I am calling The Butt Sisters (thanks to Smitty for the inspiration) those of you who lived through the seventies might remember Bertha,Bella,Betty, and Bathsheba...they are almost as bad as the song..and another cell pick to ad to it's glamor...


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

These sisters are certainly no match for Bobbie Jo, Betty Jo, and Billie Jo in the looks department, but I bet they shoot better.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

these are some fine shooters. they looks great


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

*And Baby Bathsheba!!!!!








*

I'll let this die now....


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> *And Baby Bathsheba!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just can't wait for the "Bad, bad, Leroy Brown" series.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey now thats a thought may have to do that instead of the Troglodyte series


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Hey now thats a thought may have to do that instead of the Troglodyte series
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


All I have to say is:

Stay funky!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Qué Bárbaro Harpersgrace!

Don't have shame my friend. This is sometimes very healthy (lol)


Chepo


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Now that Bathsheba she is some kinda fine...no bark on her at all !


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Smooth as a baby's butt..


----------

